# DIY pyrography



## DougieH (14 Apr 2011)

Spent a couple of hours in the garage and came up with this. Saw it on another post and thought I would have a go. Now I just have to make something to burn.

Doug


----------



## Racers (15 Apr 2011)

Hi, Doug

I hope you have a transformer in there to stop you killing your self, tell me it isn't just a light switch a dimmer and some resistance wire.


Pete


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (15 Apr 2011)

isn't the black thing in the middle a tranny? looks like a lighting one?


----------



## Jonzjob (15 Apr 2011)

I really don't see the point? 

By the time you have sorted a home made one out you could have sold enough to buy a good one anyway. It's so much easier than reinventing the wheel.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (15 Apr 2011)

Some people (myself included) enjoy making things themselves. Figuring out and reverse engineering things can also teach you a lot. I have learned alot of things (not learning by mistakes but gaining knowledge) by making or doing things myself.

The OP's post got me thinking how I would make one.

The sense of achieving something can be awarding.


----------



## Jonzjob (15 Apr 2011)

In which case I look forward to seeing your work and results and I truely wish you good luck ccasion5: ccasion5: 

I too look at doing things myself, much to SWMBO dismay at times. Lots of times they work, sometimes no, domage!


----------



## gnu (15 Apr 2011)

He has worked out the method of how to heat a hot wire and burn onto a piece of wood and now he needs to get into into a pen like object so you can write and draw with a nice, calligraphic and flowing line.


----------



## Jonzjob (15 Apr 2011)

When I got my pyro kit I realised that the pen was far too fat for me and not comfortable to use. so I turned my own pen. 2 bits, one that held the 'knib' and the hollow handle. The knib part, I set 2 bits of the brass bits of chocolat block terminals imto 2 holes drilled as close together as I could and had turned the handle so that it was a slight interference fit onto that bit. 

All in all it worked well and was a great improvement, being much thinner and comfortable to use, but the hot wire was too close to the handle and after 15 minutes or so it got a bit too warm to use comfortably. 5 minutes was enough to let it cool and then pitch in again. 

I decided, after hearing about Peter Childs kit, to investigate their pen, a wire loop pen. I now have one and it works a treat with my Janik transformer. Thanks go to Peter Childs for the information he gave me when I phoned him. The Janik chucks out 2 volts and enough to heat the wire to RED. I haven't worked out the amperage, but looking at the principle that you don't have to know how a telephone works to talk into it????

I would recomend the pen I have. Very comfortable in both size and temprature. 

As a matter of interest my latest commision is to turn 2 sets of 6 drinks coasters with pyroed flowers on them and a greeting from the 2 houses. I have already done 6 for an earlier commision and they look really good. I have posted the photos on an earlier thread, but what the hell, here they are again. Not a too good a photo


----------



## DougieH (15 Apr 2011)

Hi all and thanks for the interest. Yes there is a transformer in there (the black thing 240VAC down to 12VAC), I was looking at the Pyro-master pyrography pen, but it seems that the only decent pens are the ones that are wire tipped. Then I looked at the price of them. That is one of the reasons for the DIY. The other is as HC says. I love the challenge of making things, especially if it saves me money. Most of that stuff I had lying in the garage, so it was just a case of putting it together. I bought 2m of 24swg heating wire and a ceramic terminal block. What do you mean- now all he has to do is make a pen. Thats the pen in the pic. OK I will attempt to refine it a bit, but its mostly for texturing as opposed to writing. I also noted the proper pens get hot when burning heavy duty lines. I had the power up and the ceramic was only just warm, and the wires were cool. Then the tip melted as it was so hot. I must say I have a healthy respect for electricity, and am aware of the dangers. 

Hi John, dont think Im good enough yet, to sell anything, no money fom turning yet. Hopefully, one day.

Hi Gnu, I cant write flowingly with a fountain pen, so I dont think I will be writing too much with my bodge job. 

Doug


----------



## Jonzjob (15 Apr 2011)

Dougie, nobody was born good enough to do anything. It just takes a bit of practice and if you invest in a really good book http://www.amazon.co.uk/Complete-Pyrogr ... 121&sr=1-1 . It's worth EVERY penny, or for me centime! It was where I started from and I still use the mouse in it. It's beautiful! Lots of info and tips.

Turning is the same. If you don't do it you don't improve. Really simple!

Just as a matter of interest my hand writing is a total nightmare. When I'm writing I will suddenly start to write the wrong letter even when I know what I am trying to write. Call it what you like, I have no idea as to why? I start to write a 'p' and an 'l' appears. I love to write, but (hammer) (hammer) (hammer)


----------



## DougieH (15 Apr 2011)

Hi John, would that writing problem have anything to do with that good French wine you have in abundance? I fully agree about practice makes perfect, and I practice as much as I am allowed, its just going to take a bit of time.

Doug


----------



## tekno.mage (16 Apr 2011)

I agree with everything John says regarding the Peter Childs pyrography pen. It's really comfortable & light to hold. The only improvement I can think of to the Peter Childs pen would be a wireless verion :lol: 

I bought the Peter Child's pen and my electronics engineer partner knocked me up a transformer unit to use with it from bits and pieces he had in the workshop - basically it's a small variac which varies the voltage going in to a box containing a large toroidal transformer and some other magic he designed to which the pen is connected. There is also an analogue ammeter in the circuit so I set my pen temperature in amps by turning the dial on the variac - for most of the pyrography I do it runs at about 140v input and 4.5 amps output at 2v - which results in a reddish glow on a medium wire tip.


----------



## Jonzjob (16 Apr 2011)

Now you have me thinking Kym? Not good at my age?? I will have to connect my Fluke meter and see just what the amperage is on my kit. The 4.5 A that's from the 140V I assume, because it would only be 9W at 2 volts.

Must go and pyro some more coasters. Only 9 to do now :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## tekno.mage (16 Apr 2011)

Hmmm - the 4.5 amps is measured between the pen and the output of the torroidal transformer box actually. Maybe I've mis-remembered the 2v - and it should be 5v or 12v? You are quite right that 9W doesn't seem very much...


----------



## DougieH (16 Apr 2011)

Just had an hours play in the garage, and bearing in mind plywood does not appear to be the best wood for burning (the tip wants to follow the grain and also finds voids fairly easily) this is the first attempt at burning. Can only get better, I hope.

Doug


----------



## Jonzjob (16 Apr 2011)

A good first try Dougie! It depends on the ply. If you get a good Russian birch ply they can be really good for doing plaques.

Don't try oak unless you like a challenge! It pyros really well, but you have to be very careful or, as with your ply, the pen follows the grain. The trick is to find the picture to fit your wood. Sounds crazy, but it really works.


----------



## DougieH (16 Apr 2011)

Thanks for that John, but the ply was left over from the canoe I made and being Scottish, lets just say it was not the expensive stuff. Mind you after a load of epoxy resin and 5 coats of gloss paint, it floats nicely


----------



## Jonzjob (16 Apr 2011)

Beech, box, most of the fruit woods and any wood that has an even grain pyros well. All you need is a light but firm touch. Ash is another to save for later. It looks lovely when pyroed, but once again the grain can direct the pen.

Don't forget to use black carbon paper and not blue when you are transfereing your tracings to the wood. Blue sticks out like a sore thumb when you leave any showing, but black melds in! Believe me, you will leave bits and notice them at the most inopertune time


----------



## DougieH (16 Apr 2011)

Glad you mentioned the carbon paper. I thought it was a case of imprinting with the pen or pencil, following the drawing on top of the wood. Didnt think of carbon. Now all I need is something simple to copy. Pyro Handbook on order at library.

Doug


----------



## Jonzjob (16 Apr 2011)

This has been my bible for pyro and is well worth the buy from Amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/Complete-Pyrogr ... 673&sr=8-1

So much gen in there and worth the pennies. My favorite is still the mouse! Lash out and get it. It's worth the pennies!


----------



## DougieH (17 Apr 2011)

Hi John, just ordered the book you suggested, from Amazon. Should be here on Wednesday,. Cant wait to start making smoke, though I will be practicing till it comes.

Doug


----------



## Jonzjob (17 Apr 2011)

Dougie, if you get 1/2 as much from it that I did then will have got twice as much as you :roll: :roll: 

No, it is a very good book and I got a lot of info from it, especially on different texturing.

Enjoy!


----------



## DougieH (20 Apr 2011)

Hi John, the book came today, so I had a little read then a little play. Drew these freehand as I havent got the carbon paper yet. The mouse is not as easy as it looks. Great fun. Thanks for the recommendation.

Doug


----------



## Jonzjob (20 Apr 2011)

That little mouse is one of my favorites and I have used it many times. I'm glad you like the book, good init!

The carbon paper makes it even easier and if you did the mouse freehand you are a better artist than I!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## DougieH (20 Apr 2011)

Thanks John, I only managed a quick read of the book as I dont officially get it till Sunday.

Doug


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (20 Apr 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## Jonzjob (24 Apr 2011)

Come on then Dougie! It's Sunday and no more pikkies yet! Don't tell me yer too full-a chocolat already?

Here is my latest. They are a commission for a neighbour for one of her sons. Just another 6 to pyro for another son and I'm done!!






Good luck with the book and I look forward to seeing some masterpieces mate!!


----------



## jumps (24 Apr 2011)

I also got the book yesterday (prodded by this thread), but then again I haven't got the other gear yet.

Have to say that the bits Dougie shows above are, to me, stunning for someone who's starting out. Looking forward to what's produced going forwards..........


----------



## Jonzjob (24 Apr 2011)

I too think that they are great! As I said that little mouse is one of my favorites and Dougies is easily as good as any I have done!

I look forward to seeing yours too Jumps!! A wire machine/pen is, to my opinion, the way to go rather than the solid point machines. The temp is far quicker and easier to control and that is very important.


----------



## DougieH (24 Apr 2011)

Thanks HC and Jumps.

Hi John, I was allowed a few hours in the garage today, as it was my birthday, which was taken up by making my eggcups for the comp. So I will now be settling down for a read and maybe get some burning done tomorrow. Will keep you updated. Very nice work on the coasters by the way.

Doug


----------



## Jonzjob (25 Apr 2011)

I have just done another coaster, only 9 more to do to make the 18! I'm really pleased with it, a lesser celindine and it turned from a few lines to what I think is a really nice picture?






It really is a fascinating process..


----------



## DougieH (25 Apr 2011)

I find it quite strange, really. You keep adding a stroke here then a couple of strokes there, then you sit back to look at it and what you thought was going to be good, turns out to be a bit special. The hard part is knowing when to stop. Lovely flower John. Managed an hour in the garden today, and came up with my favourite duck. Hope you like it.

Doug


----------



## Jonzjob (25 Apr 2011)

Dougie that is lovely! I have always liked chickens.. But you duck, a pin tail? Is a lovely job! Well done mate! (sorry about the twisted humour?)

You will be amaised when you get some good, even grained wood to work with. That ply is not your friend!


----------



## DougieH (25 Apr 2011)

Thanks John, I must try and source a supply of decent wood to burn. Where do you get the inspiration for your coaster flowers. I fancy trying pyroed coasters as Xmas pressies. My god did I just mention Xmas. No problems here with twisted humour. Does that mean I`m twisted.

Doug


----------



## Jonzjob (25 Apr 2011)

I just googled something along the lines of 'flower drawings' and came up with some really wonderful drawings. Also SWMBO has some lovely books on flowers, well we do really, and scan the ones that don't look TOO complicated.

Beech is a nice wood to do, it's nice and smooth and has some interesting grain that you can work into your pyro..


----------

